# Boer Buck Suggestions for AI



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So, I am planning breeding my two best fullblood does via AI this year to an outside buck in order to bring some new, better genetics in to improve my herd.
Is there any bucks that anybody recommends getting semen on? I don't care about color. I just want really high quality. Would like their pedigrees to be full of ennoblements and for them to have at least some show points. Really looking for "the whole package". A buck with width, length, bone and muscle mass. 
Planning on breeding the two does in August so I have plenty of time to look around and choose what I want. 
Haven't pick the second doe yet so here is one doe's pedigree








And two bucks that really caught my eye
First is 2M Boer Goats Armed Force *ENNOBLED*




























And MADI Starboy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice pedigrees! I love the first buck pictured. Not crazy about the last one, maybe it's the picture? he looks really narrow in the barrel, not a lot of depth. That first buck pictured...he's nice! Is that Armed Force?

I'd love to AI a couple of our does this year, or breed to outside bucks to bring in some new blood. I just don't know anyone in our area that does AI (or at least is very successful!).


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like both those bucks. Here are some other shopping spots.

http://reproductionenterprises.mybigcommerce.com/boer/?sort=bestselling&page=1

http://bdgenetics.com/boer-goat.html

http://bvboergoats.com/for_sale.html

http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks.html

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/boer.html


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Very nice pedigrees! I love the first buck pictured. Not crazy about the last one, maybe it's the picture? he looks really narrow in the barrel, not a lot of depth. That first buck pictured...he's nice! Is that Armed Force?
> 
> I'd love to AI a couple of our does this year, or breed to outside bucks to bring in some new blood. I just don't know anyone in our area that does AI (or at least is very successful!).


Yes, it is the picture making him look like that. I've seen him in person a couple of times and he is massive! That is Armed Force. I'm really liking him a lot the more I look at him and his kids. He's pretty awesome!
I'm attending an AI clinic in June so I can learn how to do it myself. Also just bought my first semen tank with a friend of mine. I'm very excited 



Tenacross said:


> I like both those bucks. Here are some other shopping spots.
> 
> http://reproductionenterprises.mybigcommerce.com/boer/?sort=bestselling&page=1
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will take a look at these sites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see a few really nice ones in this link.
Check them out too.
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks.html

Watch out for bad bite, bad scrotum, I do see a few with it from the pics.

The first buck is nice but, I don't like that he doesn't have uniformed scrotum, he appears to have a split going on there.
Which may haunt you later.
His topline isn't as straight as the 2nd buck. And they are hiding his pasterns a bit.

I do like the 2nd buck better. 
But not sure about his width and scrotum?

How exciting to learn AI.
Good for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are beautiful bucks Pam! I must say a variety of styles. I would love to AI one of our FB does, but want to stick with the masculine, wide, and thick neck type of buck. I am not crazy at all about the new style of feminine looking males, or males without the traditional fat rolls on their neck/chest.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So I think I have decided on a buck for Taxi. It's the second buck in my first post. 
MADI Starboy at 21 months old


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

